# *UPDATE* More Canon EOS 6D Specs Surface [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 11, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/09/more-canon-eos-6d-specs-surface-cr1/"></g:plusone></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/09/more-canon-eos-6d-specs-surface-cr1/"></a></div>
<p><strong>*UPDATE*

</strong>As far as the EOS 6D goes, I’ve been told a few things about the specs previously posted.</p>
<ul>
<li>Does not have a flip out screen</li>
<li>It’s 4.5fps not 4.9</li>
<li>No built in flash</li>
</ul>
<p>It’s possible that 2 cameras are being mixed up and showing up in one spec list.</p>
<p><strong>More talk about an upcoming 6D

</strong>We have received a larger spec list in regards to a forthcoming Canon EOS 6D. This camera will come in between the 7D and the 5D Mark III and replace the 5D Mark II</p>
<p><strong>Specs

</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>22MP full frame</li>
<li>Flip out screen, Built in flash</li>
<li>19 pt AF, 63 zone metering</li>
<li>Single Digic 5+</li>
<li>4.9 fps (Also heard 4.5fps)</li>
<li>3 inch LCD (We’d previously heard touchscreen)</li>
<li>ISO 12,800</li>
<li>New battery and grip – new GPS and WiFi grip option.</li>
<li>Built in ‘connectivity and sharing’ software</li>
</ul>
<p>This looks similar to what [<a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_6d.html" target="_blank">NL</a>] also received. I also agree with Northlight that the camera spec rumors don’t quite feel “real” yet. Take this spec list with a grain of salt.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: More Canon EOS 6D Specs Surface [CR1]*



Canon Rumors said:


> I also agree with Northlight that the camera spec rumors don’t quite feel “real” yet.



What doesn't feel real about that - maybe it's too good to be true? The one thing that looks strange is the built-in flash on a ff Canon body, maybe they downgraded the viewfinder to fit it in.


----------



## PJSOFT (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: More Canon EOS 6D Specs Surface [CR1]*

It should be a budget camera, I thing 9 AF points is more reasonable.

Raw video 2k 60fps please


----------



## steliosk (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: More Canon EOS 6D Specs Surface [CR1]*

FF
articulated screen?
ok i'll go for it!

lets hope it does have a better AF system than 5D 2


----------



## facedodge (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: More Canon EOS 6D Specs Surface [CR1]*

Here we go again... round two of offer me a 5D Mark III with extra features for half the price or I will go to Nikon forever! 

Flame on.


----------



## mathino (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: More Canon EOS 6D Specs Surface [CR1]*

...no word about build/sealing/mag alloy body ? And I guess AFMA is out of question for now...

AFMA and body construction are 2 things that Im really curious about. I can live with little more plastic/polycarbonate...but AFMA is really important (is someone is shooting with primes).

But other specs seam plausible. And are just fine, if you ask me.


----------



## lola (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: More Canon EOS 6D Specs Surface [CR1]*

I somehow don't see even a remote possibility of this camera being cheaper or 'better' than the rumored D600...


----------



## jfretless (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: More Canon EOS 6D Specs Surface [CR1]*

$1500 is the magic number. if Nikon can hit it, that would be awesome. ...but somehow I think, even if, Nikon's D600 is $1500, and this 6D is real, it will be $2000.


----------



## EYEONE (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: More Canon EOS 6D Specs Surface [CR1]*

I'm curious if they 19 AF points will be in a crop sensor spread... If so it will be more crammed into the middle than the 5D2 is. 19points is perfect I think, but for FF they will need to spread them out.


----------



## mathino (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: More Canon EOS 6D Specs Surface [CR1]*



lola said:


> I somehow don't see even a remote possibility of this camera being cheaper or 'better' than the rumored D600...



Nobody said its gonna be cheper  IF rumors are true then this one will go for 1900-2000 USD and D600 for +- 1899 USD. But well, we have to wait and see. And now its hard to tell which one will be better without official specs and sample images...


----------



## steliosk (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: More Canon EOS 6D Specs Surface [CR1]*

would be awesome if it has
- AFMA
- pc sync port

and lets hope that the articulated screen is not a rumor

Touch screen is useless. Its an slr camera, not a touch phone for christ sake!


----------



## melbournite (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: More Canon EOS 6D Specs Surface [CR1]*

I can see something similar to this becoming my back up camera to my 5DMkIII and replace my 5DmkII. Maybe it would even become my preferred non commercial use camera just like the 7D was when it first came out.


----------



## killerBEEcamaro (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: More Canon EOS 6D Specs Surface [CR1]*

The specs is looking quite better. I'm actually interested now. Let's just hope for the best.


----------



## unfocused (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: More Canon EOS 6D Specs Surface [CR1]*



lola said:


> I somehow don't see even a remote possibility of this camera being cheaper or 'better' than the rumored D600...



Well you can compare the rumored specs over at Nikon Rumors and within a day or so, we'll all know the real specs for the D600. The listed specs don't look that much different to me. Difference of 2 mp (22 vs. 24); difference of 1/2 frame per second; 39 vs. 19 auto focus points but no word on how many are cross-type; Canon with one stop better ISO performance. 

Cheaper? Won't know that until pricing is announced. I seriously doubt that the rumored D600 will come in at the price point originally predicted.

Personally, I'm stoked to see both manufacturers introducing something new. I'll have no complaints no matter which is announced.


----------



## mathino (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: More Canon EOS 6D Specs Surface [CR1]*



steliosk said:


> would be awesome if it has
> - AFMA
> - pc sync port
> 
> ...



Well, I hope for AFMA (I shoot with primes most of time) and good build (mag alloy). I dont care much about flip screen - I would use it when needed, then screen would be turned around with screen facing camera.

Touchscreen could have some use but I can easily live withou it...its not iPhone, it DSLR.


----------



## Nostrada (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: More Canon EOS 6D Specs Surface [CR1]*

12800 ISO sounds kind of low - perhaps it could be extended to 25600 and even 51200... that would mean that 6400 was really usable.


----------



## mathino (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: More Canon EOS 6D Specs Surface [CR1]*



unfocused said:


> ... 39 vs. 19 auto focus points but no word on how many are cross-type ...



From rumored specs I can see: "39 AF points (with an option of 11 AF points), 9 cross-type AF points"

So IF canon puts 7D-like AF with 19 cross-type points - AF looks better for Canon.


----------



## DArora (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: More Canon EOS 6D Specs Surface [CR1]*

19 pt AF, flip-out screen, 22mp FF..   I hope this all is true and it comes out soon.. 
(fingers-crossed)!!


----------



## filmrebel (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: More Canon EOS 6D Specs Surface [CR1]*

Yeah, this DOES sound too good to be true. It looks like a 5D Mark III for half the price. I don't see a reason why Canon would do that. I just hope I'm wrong, though.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: More Canon EOS 6D Specs Surface [CR1]*



facedodge said:


> Here we go again... round two of offer me a 5D Mark III with extra features for half the price or I will go to Nikon forever! Flame on.



Stating facts has nothing to do w/ flaming ... it won't be a 5d3 if servo af is crippled, no dual card slots, less sturdy build quality, no quiet shutter, less customization *and* much shallower buffer (i.e. 5 fps only for a few seconds) - the last thing is often forgotten when talking about fps, but Canon did it already on the 650d.


----------



## mathino (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: More Canon EOS 6D Specs Surface [CR1]*



filmrebel said:


> Yeah, this DOES sound too good to be true. It looks like a 5D Mark III for half the price. I don't see a reason why Canon would do that. I just hope I'm wrong, though.



I can think of couple of things: lower max ISO, less fps, worse AF, less video stuff (adjustments), no headphones jack, less sealing, smaller buffer...basicly something that could 5D Mk II user want as a replacement and Mk III user as backup.

...Canon needs something to replace 5D Mk II (Mk III is not a replacement but and upgrade to higher level, like a new line) and to have something to compete D600 with. This could be such a body.


----------



## scokar (Sep 11, 2012)

*Touch Screens*

I would look forward to a touch screen if it also has a well done user interface:

menu navigation,
custom settings - setting, selecting
direct print 
etc

with a physical lock/unlock toggle button.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: More Canon EOS 6D Specs Surface [CR1]*



mathino said:


> (Mk III is not a replacement but and upgrade to higher level, like a new line)



I disagree, the 5d3 was the intended replacement (hence the name), but Canon screwed up because they didn't account for the competition and now have to put out another camera body. If it wasn't for Sony and Nikon, the 5d2 would probably already have gone and people would have to decide either to pay $3000+, stick with a crop camera or wait a 1-2 years for the price to drop. Hail to the competition!


----------



## unxpectederror (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: More Canon EOS 6D Specs Surface [CR1]*

this camera would make a whole lot more sense if it was aps-c


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: More Canon EOS 6D Specs Surface [CR1]*



Marsu42 said:


> mathino said:
> 
> 
> > (Mk III is not a replacement but and upgrade to higher level, like a new line)
> ...



I agree with the latter...but yet disagree too. 5d3 is the replacement for the 5d2, that is certain. But I don't think canon screwed up. I think of it like this. If you advertise your cost for lets say wedding photography at $3500, and the other guy, your competition who is just as good as you (better in some ways, but worse in other's starts targeting your clients and telling them they'd do it for $3000 is it you that screwed up your pricing...or, is the other guy in fact undercutting you by offering a similar deal for less $$$????? 

I bring this up because in almost every pricing discussion for our work, those that charge too little are called bad names --- it's frowned upon. Some even go as far as saying its part of whats destroying professional photography. So in a real world comparison - if you believe your work is worth every penny of the $3500, do you lower your rates and profits and match your competition or do you stick to your guns and maintain your rates?


----------



## DonHorne (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: More Canon EOS 6D Specs Surface [CR1]*

Just give me a sensor at least on par with the Mark II & better autofocus, a wireless flash controller would seal the deal. I'll gladly do without video to keep the price at $1500 as I think most people would.


----------



## Martin (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: More Canon EOS 6D Specs Surface [CR1]*

WOW, I would be again so happy that canon put more than 1 AF point and a superb sesnor with great dynamic range of 5EV Maybe they use some 15 year old sensor and tune it by 0,25 EV. Great! Hope that the upgrade will be beyond a new facebook button on the back.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: More Canon EOS 6D Specs Surface [CR1]*



Chuck Alaimo said:


> I agree with the latter...but yet disagree too. 5d3 is the replacement for the 5d2, that is certain. But I don't think canon screwed up.



Well, thinking about it again the other alternative is that Canon planned the 6d (*if* there will be such a thing) all along, and priced the 5d3 high strategically to leave space for an entry-level ff that isn't obsoleted as soon as the 5d3 price drops some. If that that is the case Canon would be more clever than I though because the 5d3 will still sell @3000+ for people who want to afford it, and the 6d will prevent people with Canon lenses to jump ship to Nikon.


----------



## preppyak (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: More Canon EOS 6D Specs Surface [CR1]*



DonHorne said:


> Just give me a sensor at least on par with the Mark II & better autofocus, a wireless flash controller would seal the deal. I'll gladly do without video to keep the price at $1500 as I think most people would.


If it were that simple, sure, people probably would. But removing video won't make the camera cheaper


----------



## preppyak (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: More Canon EOS 6D Specs Surface [CR1]*



Nostrada said:


> 12800 ISO sounds kind of low - perhaps it could be extended to 25600 and even 51200... that would mean that 6400 was really usable.


Yeah, the spec list says (+H1 and H2), which would seem to imply that it goes go to 51200, but 12,800 is the last true ISO level. And I'd take useable 6400.


----------



## e_honda (Sep 12, 2012)

Honestly, if this supposed 6D does indeed come out and sells for under $2K, how many people on this board do you think (who haven't already bought one) would buy a 5D3?

I think there would be a substantial drop in the desire to buy one.


----------



## Martin (Sep 12, 2012)

prevent??? why because it will have a flip out touch screen and facebook button? The competition is not only about the price. it's about the brand policy and strategy too. It is a shame imho that canon does not move forward with core feature like sensor. Instead of developing things that really matter they focus on gadgets and high price tags. Is it the only area they can upgrade? so far it seems true. So far, they try to put already developed things together in different products. Very economical way. Maybe next camera will be 3d with 5d3 body, 50d sensor, 5d2 AF...and 6d facebook button.


----------



## DB (Sep 12, 2012)

This spec list of a possible new 6D is simply an amalgam of OLD parts from the 5D2 (Sensor) 7D (AF) and 650D/T4i (articulated screen) and as such if true would represent an act of desperation by Canon Inc. to throw out a new model *line* based on existing/old technology. 

Yes all manufacturers like to share components to reduce costs (e.g. Audi TT, Skodia Fabia and VW Golf all have the same chassis, but that's where it ends) just as the T2i/T3i/60D/7D all share the same 18MP sensor...

..however, to bring out a new model series (6D) with a 2008 sensor and a 2009 auto-focus & metering system, is just pure marketing at its worst. At one level, it shows clear contempt for the consumer. At another, it shows a lack of desire to develop new tech and compete directly with Sony, Nikon, Pentax etc.


----------



## e_honda (Sep 12, 2012)

DB said:


> ..however, to bring out a new model series (6D) with a 2008 sensor and a 2009 auto-focus & metering system, is just pure marketing at its worst. At one level, it shows clear contempt for the consumer. At another, it shows a lack of desire to develop new tech and compete directly with Sony, Nikon, Pentax etc.



The gist of what I'm getting from reading these forums is that what people want are the features and specs of the 5D3. They just don't want to pay the >$3K price tag for it.

But really: If Canon put out a 6D with the same 5D3 sensor and a slightly worse AF system/burst rate and priced it under $2K, who is going to pay the $1K+ premium for a 5D3?


----------



## DB (Sep 12, 2012)

okay, but other manufacturers are releasing bodies with all new sensors coupled with new features and basic items such as dual memory card slots as standard


----------



## Martin (Sep 12, 2012)

DB said:


> This spec list of a possible new 6D is simply an amalgam of OLD parts from the 5D2 (Sensor) 7D (AF) and 650D/T4i (articulated screen) and as such if true would represent an act of desperation by Canon Inc. to throw out a new model *line* based on existing/old technology.
> 
> Yes all manufacturers like to share components to reduce costs (e.g. Audi TT, Skodia Fabia and VW Golf all have the same chassis, but that's where it ends) just as the T2i/T3i/60D/7D all share the same 18MP sensor...
> 
> ..however, to bring out a new model series (6D) with a 2008 sensor and a 2009 auto-focus & metering system, is just pure marketing at its worst. At one level, it shows clear contempt for the consumer. At another, it shows a lack of desire to develop new tech and compete directly with Sony, Nikon, Pentax etc.



I completely agree with you. It seems that they did not make a right moves and agreements in the past, like nikon did with sony. For me it is clear and it has a huge influence on their products at present which are "new" in marketing way of thinking but for real there's not much "new" in canon "new products". To be honest, I really regret that I've switched from competition.


----------



## mitch.o (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm actually excited to hear about the wireless feature. Seeing the trend in basically... everything else.... to wireless data transferring, it's about time we have it in our $2000 (I hope...) cameras.


----------



## AdamJ (Sep 12, 2012)

I don't agree with the old-tech moaners. The target audience for this body are APS-C owners who are already invested in the wider EOS system and to whom anything Nikon does is immaterial. To those users, the 5DII's sensor would be a revelation, the 5DIII sensor more so. The 7D focusing system is good enough not to be a purchase barrier, as the 5DII's AF has been for many. And if a plastic body and an absence of non-critical features means it is within financial reach, then so be it.

On the subject of the AF system, it may well be based on the 7D's system, but I doubt it will be the 7D's actual system as that wouldn't cover a large enough area on FF. So, if it isn't the 5DII's or 5DIII's AF system, then it's going to be a new AF system, even if it's based on the 7D.


----------



## shannon76 (Sep 12, 2012)

I believe that Canon is on the right track if they are basically putting the 5DmkIII sensor in the 7D body and charging the difference for the new 22MP sensor and a few new features. This would be a perfect camera for someone looking to upgrade to a FF camera for around $1800-2000. Or someone looking to upgrade from their 5Dmkii who isn't making a fortune in photography and can't justify $3500. I can buy a 7D now for $1200-1400 so I can't see how adding a FF sensor to an existing camera can cost that much more. They are basically just adding a new assembly line to compile mostly existing parts. Unless it isn't the exact same body as the 7D, but then the question would be why not? This is suppose to be an entry level FF right? The price shouldn't be to far off from the 7D. I would really hope that this new camera comes in at $2000 or less. This would be within reach for most of us folks with Rebels and 60Ds. Please announce the official specs and price soon Canon. I'm wearing out my keyboard going to Canonrumors.


----------



## heron88 (Sep 12, 2012)

Just bump IQ as much as possible, give me either some type of raw video format up to 1080p60 or give me the old compressed format with at least 720p120 and I'll be happy.


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 12, 2012)

e_honda said:


> The gist of what I'm getting from reading these forums is that what people want are the features and specs of the 5D3. They just don't want to pay the >$3K price tag for it.
> But really: If Canon put out a 6D with the same 5D3 sensor and a slightly worse AF system/burst rate and priced it under $2K, who is going to pay the $1K+ premium for a 5D3?



Right. Not much wrong with the 5D III as a product. Except ... the price. 3.5k was ludicrous all along. I still cannot see anything that would justify any premium over the Nikon D800 at all. Rather the other way round.

Same with the 6D. If it is lower specced than the Nikon D600 its gotta be cheaper than the Nikon. If not .. I will not consider it. I may or may not switch to Nikon. But I will definitely not buy underspecced and overpriced Canon bodies.


----------



## Zlatko (Sep 12, 2012)

e_honda said:


> The gist of what I'm getting from reading these forums is that what people want are the features and specs of the 5D3. They just don't want to pay the >$3K price tag for it.



Yes, and this is a standard complaint heard with every new product introduction. Some people will never be happy until Canon introduces products with absolutely premium quality and features but with incredibly low bargain prices. They want Leica quality at Tamron prices. They want Lexus quality at Chevy prices. This is exemplified by people who say, in essence, "The 5D3 [in features & quality] is what the 5D2 should have been, and the 5D2 price is what the 5D3 price should have been." Well, that's just not going to happen. 

People seem to think that features and prices are all just a clever marketing pulled out of thin air. They forget that it actually costs a great deal to develop and build any decent photo gear, and every extra detail costs a manufacturer something, whether it is engineering resources, testing time, material costs, production time, service costs, etc. If another manufacturer is offering some extra detail at lower cost, you can bet they are cutting costs somewhere else, diminishing their product in some other way. There is no free lunch. 

Anyone in business (including many photographers) knows that extra quality, extra features and extra service is always going to cost more. If the 6D is targeted for a lower price point — if it is the "economy full-frame" — then it will necessarily offer some compromises. Some people will find it a good compromise and others won't.


----------



## distant.star (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: More Canon EOS 6D Specs Surface [CR1]*



facedodge said:


> Here we go again... round two of offer me a 5D Mark III with extra features for half the price or I will go to Nikon forever!
> 
> Flame on.



After three pages of comments, apparently not. Nothing even close to your stated desires. Sorry.


----------



## simonxu11 (Sep 12, 2012)

> Right. Not much wrong with the 5D III as a product. Except ... the price. 3.5k was ludicrous all along. I still cannot see anything that would justify any premium over the Nikon D800 at all. Rather the other way round.
> 
> Same with the 6D. If it is lower specced than the Nikon D600 its gotta be cheaper than the Nikon. If not .. I will not consider it. I may or may not switch to Nikon. But I will definitely not buy underspecced and overpriced Canon bodies.


+1


----------



## surfbum (Sep 12, 2012)

Canon 5D Mark 2 has now fallen to a remarkable $1680 from my favourite camera store, making it a pretty attractive entry-level FF camera. 
If a 6D is going to be priced higher than that, then it will obviously need to have the extra features to justify it.

It's all very exciting and I'm so glad I didn't pull the trigger on a 5Dll 2 months ago


----------



## jfretless (Sep 12, 2012)

simonxu11 said:


> > Right. Not much wrong with the 5D III as a product. Except ... the price. 3.5k was ludicrous all along. I still cannot see anything that would justify any premium over the Nikon D800 at all. Rather the other way round.
> >
> > Same with the 6D. If it is lower specced than the Nikon D600 its gotta be cheaper than the Nikon. If not .. I will not consider it. I may or may not switch to Nikon. But I will definitely not buy underspecced and overpriced Canon bodies.
> 
> ...



24MP vs. 22MP
5.5FPS vs. 4.5FPS
39AF Points vs. 19AF Points
$1500 vs. $$? (surely more than the D600)

I hope these rumors are wrong, because as it stands now, how could I justify waiting for Canon to release a lower spec, more expensive camera? Looks like I'm going to run two systems.


----------



## nicku (Sep 12, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> <div name=\"googleone_share_1\" style=\"position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;\"><glusone size=\"tall\" count=\"1\" href=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/09/more-canon-eos-6d-specs-surface-cr1/\"></glusone></div><div class=\"tweetmeme_button\" style=\"float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;\"><a class=\"tm_button\" rel=\"&style=normal&b=2\" href=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/09/more-canon-eos-6d-specs-surface-cr1/\"></a></div>
> <p><strong>*UPDATE*
> 
> 
> ...



With those specs is very , very possible to say BYE BYE to the 7D replacement, and a moved up 70D as king of APS-C. 

But i still hope to see a 7D2 as a direct 1DX backup or a dedicated sports/ wildlife cheaper alternative with crop frame sensor (APS-H or APS-C).


----------



## moreorless (Sep 12, 2012)

e_honda said:


> The gist of what I'm getting from reading these forums is that what people want are the features and specs of the 5D3. They just don't want to pay the >$3K price tag for it.
> 
> But really: If Canon put out a 6D with the same 5D3 sensor and a slightly worse AF system/burst rate and priced it under $2K, who is going to pay the $1K+ premium for a 5D3?



This is of course true with any product but that doesnt mean the best busienss move is dropping the price provided there is a market who do want to buy the camera.

The D6 vs D600 situation seems to be more of a potential problem than the 5D3 vs D800 to me, with the latter the Canon did offer some clear advanatges(higher FPS, argubley superior video and AF) plus alot of users were already commited to there system anyway. With the former though the D600 seems to outspec the D6 across the board plus both are marketed towards users who do not have a commitment to a FF system.

Still I wouldnt rule out a very cheap 6D, Canon's tactics in the past have afterall been to price high at the pro end and low at the comsumer end. Specs wise the 6D seems "crippled" enough not to hurt 5D3 sales much and if the rumours for the 7D2 are correct(1DX level AF, 10 FPS) then I'd say both cameras at a similar price or perhaps even the 7D2 for a little more seem possible.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Sep 12, 2012)

5DII sensor with 7D AF sounds great to me... sure the mkIII is miles better in terms of ISO, FPS and maybe even IQ... i think it makes sense... the price however will make or break it... i can't see it being cheaper then the 5d II.


----------



## NotABunny (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: More Canon EOS 6D Specs Surface [CR1]*



Martin said:


> WOW, I would be again so happy that canon put more than 1 AF point and a superb sesnor with great dynamic range of 5EV Maybe they use some 15 year old sensor and tune it by 0,25 EV. Great! Hope that the upgrade will be beyond a new facebook button on the back.



Obviously Canon is living on a different planet... not hearing of Sony's announcement(s), eh...


----------



## nicku (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: More Canon EOS 6D Specs Surface [CR1]*



NotABunny said:


> Martin said:
> 
> 
> > WOW, I would be again so happy that canon put more than 1 AF point and a superb sesnor with great dynamic range of 5EV Maybe they use some 15 year old sensor and tune it by 0,25 EV. Great! Hope that the upgrade will be beyond a new facebook button on the back.
> ...




I believe Canon count on superior lens quality and diversity (compared with all competition) when they put the price tag on the new cameras.


----------



## NotABunny (Sep 12, 2012)

Zlatko said:


> e_honda said:
> 
> 
> > The gist of what I'm getting from reading these forums is that what people want are the features and specs of the 5D3. They just don't want to pay the >$3K price tag for it.
> ...



Actually people will never be happy until Canon brings the competition's features for the competition's price. Considering what Sony just announced (not just the A99), Canon is obviously living in lala land. Sure, people who make money out of photography and who control their lighting, will continue to buy Canon (because of the lens selection), but the world of technology has shown that those who limit themselves to professionals do not survive as big companies.


----------



## Bosman (Sep 12, 2012)

Banter Banter. Lets have a mini 1dx. To make an entry level full Frame camera is going to be tricky to figure out what compromises there will be. I would like to know the dollar amount of the AF system Canon allocates to the 5dm3 and 1dx. If it is pricey then perhaps a FF with the 7d focus system is enough of a dollar compromise.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 12, 2012)

NotABunny said:


> Considering what Sony just announced (not just the A99), Canon is obviously living in lala land.



Well, this is part of the $3500 5d3 vs $2800 d800 debate - Canon obviously figures that they cannot compete directly anyway and try to milk their pro and old-school amateur (i.e. no evf) customer base with premium products while keeping the grip in the sub-$1000 with mirrorless and lv af. For professionals that are running a successful business this doesn't matter, but I think Canon is prepared to loose some budget enthusiasts to the competition. Pity Nikon and Sony don't run Magic Lantern though...


----------



## Stuart (Sep 12, 2012)

Re the update, shame there is no flip out flash :-(


----------



## samirachiko (Sep 12, 2012)

A full frame with ONLY 12800 iso???   If it will be so, NO thanks! Save money for the 5D mk3...


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 12, 2012)

samirachiko said:


> A full frame with ONLY 12800 iso???   If it will be so, NO thanks! Save money for the 5D mk3...



I'd be ok with this limitation if the iso 12800 is the same as on the 5d3 - I cannot imagine shooting at higher iso values anyway.


----------



## bbasiaga (Sep 12, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> samirachiko said:
> 
> 
> > A full frame with ONLY 12800 iso???   If it will be so, NO thanks! Save money for the 5D mk3...
> ...



I'm with you there...if the 12800 is as usable as the MKIIIs, and it has AFMA, this could be a great deal. 

-Brian


----------



## hmmm (Sep 12, 2012)

*High ISO / Nikon D600 price at least 2k per NR!*


Canon 6D: I was puzzled by the high ISO of 12,800 at first also, but the companion rumor at NL (which appeared earlier in the day, btw) says "12800 top ISO (+H1 and H2)". So it will likely have 12800 with a couple stops expansion by custom function setting, which makes more sense.

*Nikon D600 Price* -- The latest at NR shows the price in Japan at roughly $2700 -- which will likely translate to an actual *US price of maybe $2k -- $2.2k* for body only.

The great cheap FF fantasy is dissolving before my eyes... Reality is starting to set in....


----------



## unfocused (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: High ISO / Nikon D600 price at least 2k per NR!*



hmmm said:


> ...
> *Nikon D600 Price* -- The latest at NR shows the price in Japan at roughly $2700 -- which will likely translate to an actual *US price of maybe $2k -- $2.2k* for body only.
> 
> The great cheap FF fantasy is dissolving before my eyes... Reality is starting to set in....



Always thought the low price being quoted seemed unrealistic. If things play out like it looks they will, D600 and 6D will be very similarly spec'd and similarly priced. While it should, it won't stop the whiners and flamers.


----------



## bbasiaga (Sep 12, 2012)

Canon's will come in at $2500 is my guess. My reasoning: It has to be more than the 7D, its likely to be more than the 5DIIs final price...and they've got that at MSRP $2199. I could see them going as high as the original 5dII price of $2700 body only. If they put it at $3k its too close to the 5DIII. Based on my flawed logic, I'd put a range for prices on this thing at $1900-2700. With their trend of overpricing significantly compared to the competition, I put the odds at $2500. 

So that's my speculation. I'm hoping to be pleaseantly surprised!

-Brian


----------



## Marine03 (Sep 12, 2012)

In the past how long has it taken bodies to make it to the refurb market or CLP program? I have no money saved, could possibly save 2K by next Christmas but would obviously love to save as much money as possible and I don't care about new or refurb.


----------



## morgonzo (Sep 12, 2012)

Is there any likelihood this fantastic camera would have a built-in wireless flash controller?? that would be soooo awesome


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: More Canon EOS 6D Specs Surface [CR1]*



bbasiaga said:


> So that's my speculation. I'm hoping to be pleaseantly surprised!



Maybe we should do a poll on this ... imho it'll be a lot less than $2500 because once the 6d is released, the 5d3 priced will drop because of falling demand of people wanting a current ff camera but not willing to pay $3000+ ... Canon will not make the same 5d3 mistake again to price a comparable or inferior product much higher than the competition.



morgonzo said:


> Is there any likelihood this fantastic camera would have a built-in wireless flash controller?? that would be soooo awesome



I don't think so - first then it'll be a tougher competition for the 5d3 with the need for an expensive and bulky wireless controller, and most important it might note be that easy to put a wireless controller into a rather solid camera body frame w/o sacrificing transmitting power and range.


----------



## morgonzo (Sep 12, 2012)

the mark ii had a price drop on B & H today...


----------



## Marine03 (Sep 12, 2012)

according to Nikon Rumors the D600 is coming in at 2,700 about double the predicted price.... weather that is true or not we'll see.


----------



## Musouka (Sep 12, 2012)

Marine03 said:


> according to Nikon Rumors the D600 is coming in at 2,700 about double the predicted price.... weather that is true or not we'll see.



They also said:



> The US prices of Nikon gear are usually lower, but at that point I think we can forget about a sub-$2,000 full frame Nikon camera. The D800 costs around ¥298,000 in Japan and $3000 in the US. With this ratio, I expect the D600 US price to be around $2,100.
> 
> Read more on NikonRumors.com: http://nikonrumors.com/2012/09/12/nikon-d600-price-in-japan-%c2%a5215000-around-2700.aspx



If the $2000-2200 price is real then you can expect the 6D to be priced at the $2500 mentioned above.


----------



## morgonzo (Sep 12, 2012)

Musouka said:


> Marine03 said:
> 
> 
> > according to Nikon Rumors the D600 is coming in at 2,700 about double the predicted price.... weather that is true or not we'll see.
> ...



Do you think that price will included a lens?


----------



## Musouka (Sep 12, 2012)

I don't believe that it would. NR points out that the price with the 24-85mm kit lens is ¥270,000 (body only is ¥215,000).

We will know for sure, tomorrow.


----------



## dexstrose (Sep 12, 2012)

do you think as suggested in other topics that:
5dii is entry level at (guessing new prices) 1599
6d at 2599
5d iii 3499

i'm interested if the new camera can fullfill my needs.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Sep 12, 2012)

minor gripe but I hope it doesn't have a different battery. I'd like to be able to use/swap/share the same chargers and batteries as my 60D or with other shooters who use the LP-E6.


----------



## vlad (Sep 13, 2012)

Dang, if it had built-in flash and an articulated screen, I would sell my 5DIII regardless of what AF is in there...


----------



## AG (Sep 13, 2012)

dexstrose said:


> do you think as suggested in other topics that:
> 5dii is entry level at (guessing new prices) 1599
> 6d at 2599
> 5d iii 3499
> ...



Sort of.
You will probably find that the 6D will retail around $1499, 5D2 will still kick around for a while at $2299 then just fade out once stock depletes and the 5D3 will stay around $3200.

If these rumours are true and it has thing such as articulated screen, dual SD cards and good video, it would pretty much wipe out the need for the 5D2 for video. 

I can basically see this camera as being a FF version of the 60D.


----------



## robbymack (Sep 13, 2012)

AG said:


> dexstrose said:
> 
> 
> > do you think as suggested in other topics that:
> ...



I wouldn't hold my breath on that $1499 price, maybe $2499.


----------



## AG (Sep 13, 2012)

robbymack said:


> AG said:
> 
> 
> > dexstrose said:
> ...



I was basing that price on the 60D when it came out, it was around the $1199 mark. Add a few hundred for a FF sensor and basically the same build quality and the $1499 - $1699 range would make sense and sell a bundle.


----------



## thelebaron (Sep 13, 2012)

If I had a large sum of money, I would bet that it would not debut below $2k. The 5d2 is still at 2k at the online store, 7d is 1.5. The 6d is supposedly the best of both, its wishful thinking that its cheaper than both. I think the 2-2.5 range would be a safe entry for canon, lower and you cannibalize 5d3 sales, 7d, 5d(if it doesnt get discontinued), and might even encroach on the 60d kits/any successor to the 60d.


----------



## kennephoto (Sep 13, 2012)

morgonzo said:


> the mark ii had a price drop on B & H today...



Holy crap it really did drop! Last week it was 2699 early this week it went up to 2799 and now dropped to 2599! Dang maybe I should get it after all! Oh and btw I'm referring to the kit not body only.


----------



## EOBeav (Sep 13, 2012)

If you need a FF and don't have the coin for a 5DmkIII, get your 5DmkII NOW. This new 6D, supposedly an 'entry level' model, won't be as good as the II, and priced higher to boot. You can pretty much take that one to the bank.


----------



## robbymack (Sep 13, 2012)

AG said:


> robbymack said:
> 
> 
> > AG said:
> ...



Fair enough but my guess is the d600, based on current rumored specs will be more like 2799. Honestly ff sensors are not cheap, so thinking you can get one for sub 2000 is probably a pipe dream, one id be happy to be disproved tomorrow if the d600 comes out at 1500. If canon can cripple a 6d it gives them the latitude to price around 2200 and not eat into sales of 5diii or rebels


----------



## Musouka (Sep 13, 2012)

The D600 is official now

http://www.dpreview.com/news/2012/09/13/Nikon-D600-24MP-Full-frame-DSLR-with-39-point-af-and-uncompressed-1080p-video

Body only is $2100 and $2700 with the 24-85. I guess we can forget about a $2K 6D unless Canon wants to fight really hard.


----------



## JohanCruyff (Sep 13, 2012)

IF I thought that my skills can't improve and I must focus on gear (which is not true), I think I could consider the 6D as a replacement for my 5D classic (or I could wait 3 years and buy a used 5D3 for less than 2K, but that's another option).


My only concern would be about the sturdiness of the 6D.

A few weeks ago my 5D fell from 1.5 mt (5 feet) on a marble floor [my fault :-[ ], and survived  (the 24-105 too). 

Can someone steal a 6d prototype, throw it several times to test if it will fit a dangerous guy like me?


----------



## Etienne (Sep 13, 2012)

Does Canon have anything for Photokina?
Sony and Nikon sure do.


----------



## AG (Sep 13, 2012)

Etienne said:


> Does Canon have anything for Photokina?
> Sony and Nikon sure do.



A lot of upset customers if they display nothing new?

Just a guess.


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 13, 2012)

AG said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > Does Canon have anything for Photokina?
> ...



Maybe, a lot of lost customers especially those upgraders to FF.


----------



## hmmm (Sep 13, 2012)

*Congratulations, Nikon!*

It must be a great day to be a Nikonian -- although I'm sure the web crowd will complain about the form factor, onboard mic being monaural, and Exposure Bracketing -- 2 or 3 frames -- instead of up to 5 frames. That last item is a curious omission. Oh, and it should have come in at the rumored $1600. yeh. 

But still, everything else I see about the D600 at first impression totally rocks. 

Now... Canon?


----------



## JasonATL (Sep 13, 2012)

AG said:


> A lot of upset customers if they display nothing new?



Perhaps they will have a lot of upset _former_ customers.


----------



## rosw (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi 

with D600 out (without Vari-Angle Clear View LCD, Sony A99 (limited turning LCD)
what are the odd / chances that the new Canon budget FF camera will have a turning LCD ??

any comments are welcome ...


----------



## Musouka (Sep 13, 2012)

I personally hope that Canon would utilize the articulating touchscreen from the 650D (and the other bells and whistles, too). It should help set them apart and compensate for the missing MPs and slower shooting speed.


----------



## preppyak (Sep 13, 2012)

rosw said:


> Hi
> 
> with D600 out (without Vari-Angle Clear View LCD, Sony A99 (limited turning LCD)
> what are the odd / chances that the new Canon budget FF camera will have a turning LCD ??
> ...


Based on the rumor, it won't have an articulating screen. And that makes sense, since neither the 7D nor 5D series has it either.

Personally I'd prefer the articulating screen, but, I'm not expecting it


----------



## Musouka (Sep 13, 2012)

preppyak said:


> rosw said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...



Well, that depends on which rumor you choose to believe. One says it does (NL) while the other says it doesn't (CR). I personally think it's a big feature and might entice the Rebel owners to upgrade. It is quite likely that the 6D's body will be less sturdy than the 7D and the 5D and more like the 60D so it makes sense for it to have features from the Rebel lineup; features that the 70D is likely to have. Then again, might be just wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## Etienne (Sep 14, 2012)

Musouka said:


> preppyak said:
> 
> 
> > rosw said:
> ...


A nice big full-swivel screen on a decent full-frame would probably make the sale for me. I'm not so young and flexible anymore, and I never liked kneeling in the mud etc. The convenience is worth a lot!

Fingers crossed for the best LCD made, fully articulated, and on a decent Full-frame.

Otherwise the Nikon 6D with 14-24 2.8 ($2100 + 2000 = $4100) added in is only a few hundred more than the 5DIII ($3500) without a lens!

It's getting pretty tempting to leave Canon. I never thought I'd say that!


----------



## Richard8971 (Sep 14, 2012)

Etienne said:


> It's getting pretty tempting to leave Canon. I never thought I'd say that!



Um, well... I can't say I would agree with you on that. I have once said I will never, NEVER, switch to Nikon, ever, period! And I feel the same way today as I did then. 

Anyway that being said, as beautiful of a camera the 5D2 is, it _is_ due for an upgrade. I can only assume that Canon will blow the D600 away by making the best full frame "compact" DSLR anyone has ever seen! I just hope the rumors of a "cheaper" plastic body is false, like the one found on the 60D. Yuck! If it has a metal body like the 5D2 or 7D, I would have to consider buying one. 

D


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 14, 2012)

Richard8971 said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > It's getting pretty tempting to leave Canon. I never thought I'd say that!
> ...



Don't you like a REBEL FULL FRAME?


----------



## CanNotYet (Sep 14, 2012)

I actually believe the "FF Rebel" version is the most probable. A big brother to 60D would be logical, especially if you want it as "entry level".

Basically I think it will be a 60D with FF sensor (hopefully with 650D tech), and with upgraded AF (like the 7D system rumored). I hope for AFMA.

And I could see this one as cheaper than D600. If Canon released this at 1999$, It would be VERY interesting.


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 14, 2012)

CanNotYet said:


> I actually believe the "FF Rebel" version is the most probable. A big brother to 60D would be logical, especially if you want it as "entry level".
> 
> Basically I think it will be a 60D with FF sensor (hopefully with 650D tech), and with upgraded AF (like the 7D system rumored). I hope for AFMA.
> 
> And I could see this one as cheaper than D600. If Canon released this at 1999$, It would be VERY interesting.



I hope Canon can release it around $1700. I hope Canon realizes that there will be lots of buyers depending on their price point. If they can get a lot of people switch to FF, they can have a healthy profit in their lenses.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 14, 2012)

CanNotYet said:


> And I could see this one as cheaper than D600.



Seeing the latest releases I doubt think the word "cheaper" exists in the Canon dictionary. But they did it once with 60d vs d7000 and at least acknowledged that the inferior product should cost less, and this actually was one deciding factors back when I bought my 60d (and Magic Lantern, of course).



verysimplejason said:


> If they can get a lot of people switch to FF, they can have a healthy profit in their lenses.



That's the catch! People wanting to save a few hundred $$$ on the camera body will likely probably buy Tamron and Sigma lenses and not something like the new IS-less 24-70. But maybe Canon will add a firmware feature to disable all 3rd party gear to lower the price  ?


----------



## taperoo2k (Sep 14, 2012)

verysimplejason said:


> Richard8971 said:
> 
> 
> > Etienne said:
> ...



A Rebel Full Frame is the way for Canon to go at some point, but that all depends on when the cost of producing FF sensors comes down vs the EF-S lens market the rebels have. I can't see Canon selling an FF body at a loss in the hope of recouping the money by way of lens purchases and other accessories. Nikon can only really offer the D600 at that price because it's getting the sensors via Sony and scrimping everywhere else. Canon is in the same boat in a way, it has the sensors and the technology to produce a budget FF camera whenever they like. I tend to think they have been waiting for Nikon to pull the trigger on the D600 before they respond. Canon loves to steal Nikon's thunder quite often or at least the PR peeps do.

As for me ? I'll be sticking with Canon. While they do need to update the sensor technology (who really knows what's going in Canon's R&D departments), it's not that bad really. My 50D coupled with my L lenses produces some very good images. I do have an upgrade itch, but I'm waiting to see how Canon responds to Nikon before I take the plunge. 

If there is a budget FF camera from Canon, It won't surprise me if it's got a similar body construction to that of the 60D. If the plastic's good enough for glocks...


----------



## Marine03 (Sep 14, 2012)

taperoo2k said:


> It won't surprise me if it's got a similar body construction to that of the 60D. If the plastic's good enough for glocks...



Very good point taperoo2k. Look at other industries and there are plastics used in all sorts of heavy duty applications like numerous guns and if it's good enough for guns it should be fine for a camera. Of course depending on the strength.


----------

